# BLM chases wild horses through barbed wire with helicopter



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Oooh :frown_color:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I hate the roundups


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

The first photos are not dated and could be from any time at all.
The second photos are from October 2017.

Feral horse management is between a rock and hard place. Practical solutions are not politically/cultureally viable, and romantic solutions are not practically viable.


----------



## CharlotteThePenguin (Apr 2, 2016)

This makes me mad because right beside the picture of the horse falling it says "Our goal is to protect America’s wild horses..."

I also found a link of someone's response to this on the same website :https://americanwildhorsecampaign.o...atment-wild-horses-invokes-cries-halt-roundup


----------

